# Trev's new haircut!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Trev is sooooo handsome!!!!! Great job!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is very handsome and has a terrific coat. You two did a great job.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmmm...he looks fabulous! Great job!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, you did a fabulous job! He looks wonderful.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Trev's a very handsome boy! You did a great job.


----------



## The_Duke (Dec 4, 2011)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He looks like velvet. I would love to snuggle him!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd pay a king's ransom for you to put Chagall into the identical cut!! Trev looks _outstanding,_ and he's in the EXACT groom I'm going for with my guy. Of course doing it myself at home it will never look nearly as good, so do you mind if I print out his photo and take it the groomer? I _really, really_ like the job you did! If I send you a plane ticket do you feel like traveling to the northeast in the winter??:airplane:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for all the compliments everyone.  I really appreciate them!! I'm very happy to know that I'm pretty much doing his trim right...I feel like it's taken me FOREVER (and a lot of critiques!) to get to where I am!! So the encouragement feels great, thanks!

MamaTiff, any time you are in Texas you are welcome to come snuggle him.  I don't know if he would think that was great, but whatever...he'd get over it! And poodles tend to like poodle people, so... 

Chagall's mom, I would love to come groom Chagall.  He's a beautiful boy. If only, huh?! Actually, I'm going to be in WI right after Christmas. I wish that were close to you!! And sure, go right ahead and use his photo, I don't mind.  Just tell your groomer to make sure and take the angle in his back leg down to the skin, or almost to the skin...that photo was taken at a slight angle so the hair back there looks slightly longer but it's actually pretty much bald at the bend in his leg!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

What gorgeous color and coat and of course dog! Thank you so much for posting the pictures!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> Chagall's mom, I would love to come groom Chagall.  He's a beautiful boy. If only, huh?! Actually, I'm going to be in WI right after Christmas. I wish that were close to you!! And sure, go right ahead and use his photo, I don't mind.  Just tell your groomer to make sure and take the angle in his back leg down to the skin, or almost to the skin...that photo was taken at a slight angle so the hair back there looks slightly longer but it's actually pretty much bald at the bend in his leg!


Thank you _so much!_ You should know Trev's photos are now in my wallet!! I hope to post a photo of Chagall looking somewhat like Trev (in silver!) after the holidays.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Thank you _so much!_ You should know Trev's photos are now in my wallet!! I hope to post a photo of Chagall looking somewhat like Trev (in silver!) after the holidays.


 Oh yay! I look forward to seeing him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*mom24doggies*: I tried, with the coaching help of a VERY patient "pro groomer teacher," to groom Chagall into a Lamb Trim like Trevor's. I promised photo evidence of the effort, so here you are! As the second photo shows, he was less than amused with my need to immortalize the trim!! At least I could make and uphold a promise to him that I won't attempt to groom him again this year!:laugh:_Happy New Year_ and thanks for letting Trev be my "muse"!:cheers:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall looks incredible too! Great job!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's got the "_Aw, come on, Mom! Enough already_!" expression. (You know that's what he's thinking, along with, "_Where's my bully stick_?" 

He looks fab!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow...he looks wonderful!!!! You should be proud of yourself


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

He looks wonderful!! Such a handsome boy...you did a great job on his haircut!! BTW, I love his feet...very pretty feet. Trevvor's are flat and it bugs me!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful boys and great grooming!
Wouldn't they look stunning playing together?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> He looks wonderful!! Such a handsome boy...you did a great job on his haircut!! BTW, I love his feet...very pretty feet. Trevvor's are flat and it bugs me!!!


_
Thank you so much!_ You know when the groomer handed me her 10" curved shears, I almost fainted! I was scared witless to even hold them. I swear, I thought she had handed me a sword. She really had to coax me to use them. When I get shears of my own, they will _not_ be 10', but I managed okay. As for Chagall's feet, which I call "monkey toes,":monkey: when I first saw his newly-shaved paws the day I picked him up from the breeder, I was a bit freaked! I thought they looked weird, and now they are like works of art to me. In fact, I have a hard time keeping my own "paws" off 'em! And yeah, I even kiss his paws; talk about weird, right?!:fisheye:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> _
> Thank you so much!_ You know when the groomer handed me her 10" curved shears, I almost fainted! I was scared witless to even hold them. I swear, I thought she had handed me a sword. She really had to coax me to use them. When I get shears of my own, they will _not_ be 10', but I managed okay. As for Chagall's feet, which I call "monkey toes,":monkey: when I first saw his newly-shaved paws the day I picked him up from the breeder, I was a bit freaked! I thought they looked weird, and now they are like works of art to me. In fact, I have a hard time keeping my own "paws" off 'em! And yeah, I even kiss his paws; talk about weird, right?!:fisheye:


 Haha, yes 10" are HUGE!!! Actually I'm surprised she had you use them since you're still learning how to scissor. It's easier to control shorter ones. I have a pair of 10" straights, but I rarely use them.... I reserve them for standards. Whenever you get scissors, get the 8" ones...I use those a lot. I have both straights and curves. I especially love the curves. Also, get a pair of like 6.5" curves (I think that's what I have...something like that) they are my all-purpose shears, I can do anything with them, I can even make a straight line using them, although for long poodle legs I use straights.  


Oh my gosh, I kiss Trev's feet too!!! That's so weird....I'm constantly playing with them and putting them on my face. He doesn't seem to mind at all...he likes to lay in my lap on is back and nap while I play with his feet.  It's really helped with desensitizing him for feet shaving...now he falls asleep while I do it. 

I agree BorderKelpie, Chagall and Trev need to have a playdate.  Trevvor loves other poodles (and poodle people, they are the only strangers who get tail wags. ) so he would have a ball!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! Thanks for the pictures! 

And Happy New Year!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> Haha, yes 10" are HUGE!!! Actually I'm surprised she had you use them since you're still learning how to scissor. It's easier to control shorter ones. I have a pair of 10" straights, but I rarely use them.... I reserve them for standards. Whenever you get scissors, get the 8" ones...I use those a lot. I have both straights and curves. I especially love the curves. Also, get a pair of like 6.5" curves (I think that's what I have...something like that) they are my all-purpose shears, I can do anything with them, I can even make a straight line using them, although for long poodle legs I use straights.


Right you are! She basically had me using the 8" shears, but wanted me to try my hand at the 10" because they're her particular favorite. Tomorrow I'm going to Cherrybrook to get my hands on a couple of different shears to see what feels most comfortable to me. Frankly, I had NO IDEA there was such a difference in what I, in my ignorance, just thought of as scissors!! I may wait until the grooming expo in the spring to get some good ones, but then again, I may not be able to hold out. I do believe I've actually caught the grooming bug! This was my second lesson, and I need _a whole lot more, _but both Chagall and I seem to get a kick out me being his hairdresser, so I'll work to get better and faster; I am so s-l-o-w!:smile:


----------

